# Home Made Pies and Soups



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

We are now making home made pies at Porchettas. Our current selection is Green Tomato Pie and Texas Po Boy Pie. These can also be ordered for pickup. More old time pies coming soon. Our current soup selection is Fast Daniels Vegetable Soup. Get a sandwich and soup combo for a $1.00 off.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Took my wife to Pot Luck and found their food Delicious

No one is more country than I am and have Snake handlers in the Family, but never heard of Green Tomato Pie.

The Wife and I will be coming down within the next week

BTW I cook a mean green tomato , red tomato, Goat Cheese Casserole:thumbsup:


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks, will make another one for next week along with another new old timey pie.


----------

